# health insurance



## sofia m (Oct 27, 2011)

hi!
I came to germany about 2 months ago now with my boyfriend. I started working but unexpectadly had a pregnancy and I stopped. I did have an insurance from my job, I live permanently at a house that for some reasons I can't register to the townhall that I stay there. So I suppose that my condition is very difficult. My boyfriend also doesn't have a health insurance yet and my greek insurance in Greece ended this month. Is it possible to do something?I have asked some places what I could do and what they told me is to find a home to rent so we could register to the townhall but can you rent a home if you dont have a job legally?and then if we get married I could have his insurance.Is there something else any other solution?
Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Why did you stop working? They are not supposed to be able to fire you due to pregnancy. Or do you have a high risk pregnancy?

Usually you could work until six weeks before the due date and would be paid at your salary level until eight weeks after delivery. After that you´d be entitled to Elterngeld and possibly social security.

It is very tricky to get health insurance without being employed and you are only entitled to free family insurance if you are married and your partner is working.

Try to find a Solzialmedizinischer Dienst. They should be listed on internet. A local Bürgerbüro could also point you in the right direction. The sozialmedizinische Dienste are free and independent of the authorities, they help you to fill in forms and can advise on charities and foundations that might be able to help in your situation.

Why can´t you register your address where you are living now?

There is no law stopping you to rent an apartment without being employed but I doubt that a landlord would give you a rental contract without a guarantor in that case.


----------

